# NCD (56k = safe-ish)



## Michael (Dec 14, 2007)

I bought this Fujifilm Finepix S5500 on eBay this week for $200. It came this morning and I've been testing it out a bit... so I thought I'd post a few of the pic's I've taken with it.






















This thing is great.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 14, 2007)




----------

